# 6 days past her due date...Baby pics on pg 2



## dhansen (Mar 11, 2011)

My nubian doe is now 6 days past her due date.  I am certain of the breeding date, so I am sure of her due date.  No ligaments, some discharge, HUGE udder today, been in the kidding stall for days (!!), stretching, eating, drinking and pooping.  She is acting pretty normal, other than stretching often.  Very worried about her.  Is there a way to induce labor?  I keep thinking about babies getting bigger by the day.  This is her 2nd kidding and she had no problems last time.  What do I do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 11, 2011)

I would talk to your vet before inducing. Once done, can't be undone. Is there any way she could have been bred through a fence or anything? If you induce, then you would use lutalyse. I'm not sure on dosage for goats.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 11, 2011)

You said HUGE udder today. Did it get considerable bigger today as compared to yesterday?  If so then she is about to go.  

Probably, goats are liars.  The udder is a pretty good indicator though.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 11, 2011)

If you are absolutely sure of her due date then if you must induce then lutalyse is what you need. I had to give it to a doe last year that was a week late and a small goat and I was worried about a huge kid. She kidded the next day. It was a huge single like I thought. I think we only gave 1 1/2 cc. Her non-pregnant weight is right at 90-100lbs. Just read the label on bottle that's what we went by. We also had to give lute to a doe that retained her placenta this year. Gave it at night and it was out around noon the next day.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 11, 2011)

Unless I had years and years (and years and years) experience with goats kidding I would NEVER consider lute or any other means to induce without a vets recommendation and assistance.  From what I gather through the posts on the board that even the long-time-have-it-all-together-always-seem-to-know-everything-about-goat-people get the dates wrong on occasion.  

Inductions run a higher risk of complication - both to babies and the doe.  If your absolutely sure, without ANY cloud of doubt, I'd consider a vet.  Isn't lute an Rx?  If so, you're likely to need a vet anyway.


----------



## mistee (Mar 11, 2011)

I have one doe that is a few days  late now but even though I know the date she was bred the actual " magic"might not have occured that day,,,kwim..


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 11, 2011)

dhansen said:
			
		

> My nubian doe is now 6 days past her due date.  I am certain of the breeding date, so I am sure of her due date.  No ligaments, some discharge, HUGE udder today, been in the kidding stall for days (!!), stretching, eating, drinking and pooping.  She is acting pretty normal, other than stretching often.  Very worried about her.  Is there a way to induce labor?  I keep thinking about babies getting bigger by the day.  This is her 2nd kidding and she had no problems last time.  What do I do?


Some does can be bred one day and not settle for 2-3 days... if her ligs are untraceable, she has discharge, and her udder is that huge, she should kid within 24hrs. be looking for the discharge to become MORE and then look for the bubble!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 11, 2011)

You say 6 days late but how are you calculating it?  Are you using day 145 as her due date?  I wouldn't really start to be concerned until day 155.  She'll kid when she's ready.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 11, 2011)

I HAD A DOE GO 157 DAYS, FF  VET SAID NOT TO USE THE LUTE, CAUSE I MIGHT BE WRONG, HAD LEFT HOME FOR THE DAY AND CAME HOME TO SEE A LITTLE DOELING BESIDE HER.


----------



## dhansen (Mar 11, 2011)

I used 150 days as my guideline.  She was bred on Oct 5 and due on March 4.  That means she was 7 days late.  Good news though....she had a 9 1/2 lb buckling while I was at work this morning. I will post pics in a bit.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 11, 2011)

dhansen said:
			
		

> I used 150 days as my guideline.  She was bred on Oct 5 and due on March 4.  That means she was 7 days late.  Good news though....she had a 9 1/2 lb buckling while I was at work this morning. I will post pics in a bit.


WOO HOO!!!   *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!* Can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 11, 2011)

It never fails, the minute you think, "She's not gonna go on her own"....she will.

Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad things went on their own and you didn't have to use lutalyse. When they are ready them come.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 11, 2011)

So often we worry for nothing.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 11, 2011)

congrats!!!!! I am so glad all went so well......


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 11, 2011)

Contests! Glad you didn't need the lute. In defense of my using lute on my late doe last year...she was a small alpine and if we hadn't given it to her she would NEVER have got that kid out, I barely got her out as it was. Not that I felt attacked at all, just saying'


----------



## elevan (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## dhansen (Mar 11, 2011)

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Here he is!
He's a big boy and we already love him.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 11, 2011)

AWW He is ADORABLE!!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats, what a nice baby. We had twin bucklings tonight also. Babies are so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 12, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Very cute!  Sometimes it seems like forever doesn't it?


----------



## helmstead (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## poorboys (Mar 12, 2011)

HE LOOKS JUST LIKE ONE OF MINE, THAT I HAVE SOLD!!!!!!VERY CUTE, GLAD YOU WAITED


----------

